

Node.js / iojs communities in danger of fracturing - itistoday2
https://github.com/iojs/io.js/issues/725#issuecomment-73385877

======
mattkrea
I have to imagine most have either made their decision or will in the coming
days. It is unrealistic to think that node and io will remain compatible. I
have moved over to io in production myself given that all the names I remember
from the early days of node make up the team.

------
thrillgore
Such is life when you fork.

